
Chrome’s ad blocker will expand to video on August 5 - jiveturkey
https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/05/chromes-ad-blocker-will-expand-to-video-on-august-5/
======
jiveturkey
The fact that Chrome has an ad blocker at all is hugely anticompetitive, even
if it can be disabled. (TFA doesn't say)

